# Good purchase?



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

I currently have a home made power cage that isn't the best so i'm looking to invest in the real thing...Came across the below add a bench should be fine

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POWER-RACK-CAGE-SMITH-MACHINE-SQUAT-PULL-UP-BAR-MULTI-GYM-WEIGHT-BENCH-PRESS-/301003927368?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item8bbc806a60


----------



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

Still debating over buying the above over the CF475..As a newbie i'm finding it hard to see the pro and cons other then the price and the difference in weight max?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Your link looks like a bargain.

Comes with all the pulleys PLUS a pussypad!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I have the 475, it's probably overkill with hindsight, but will last forever. Family heirloom in time ;-)


----------



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

callmesir said:


> Still debating over buying the above over the CF475..As a newbie i'm finding it hard to see the pro and cons other then the price and the difference in weight max?


whats that bar for with the "pussy pad?" surely that's the bar you aim to catch the bar if you fail squatting back up?


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

I got one in orange after chrissy for £199.........

and I'm well pleased with it....

The bars for wedging your knees under when doing seated pulls using the pulley - without one you just sorta lift yourself up if the weights heavy...

I did splash out on a nice set of york iso weights and a nice bar from strength shop which were probably double the prices of the cage


----------



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

Where you buy yours from?


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

i have the cf475, its a cracking bit of kit and will last forever

cant comment on the ebay one as ive not seen it but the 475 is VERY strong


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

callmesir said:


> Where you buy yours from?


British fitness outlet on ebay ... I was looking at doing around £1200 on a powertec rack bench setup but decided that in

actual fact you don't need lots of equipment once you've got a cage and a bench your away.

I spent more money on the weights and bar cos that's the bit you handle ..the cage is for ooops moments ....


----------



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

Dudeofdoom said:


> British fitness outlet on ebay ... I was looking at doing around £1200 on a powertec rack bench setup but decided that in
> 
> actual fact you don't need lots of equipment once you've got a cage and a bench your away.
> 
> I spent more money on the weights and bar cos that's the bit you handle ..the cage is for ooops moments ....


you would recommend buying this cage then? i've got a bench i can add


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

callmesir said:


> you would recommend buying this cage then? i've got a bench i can add


I like mine lots and it does the job well...and tbh Ive paid more for meals 

So yep 

was just going to point you in the rack review thread but you're there already


----------

